# Which handlebars should I go for?



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello every one

I´m trying to make up my mind on which bars i should get, there are two options 

a) Easton Monkey Lite DH carbon 240 grms. $ 110.00
b) East Monkey Lite 70 Aluminum bars 270 grms. $ 60.00

Do you have any experience with them which one would you recomend?

The reason I would like to get the carbon ones is not so much because of the weight situation but because i have read that they are able to absorb the small vibrations that the fork cant there for you dont end up with numb hands after going down hill on a rocky trail.

I would apreciate your input. :thumbsup: 





(The best thing of climbimg all the way to the top is that from there on "ITS ALL DOWNHILL BABY")


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Carbon is for sissies and for absorbing vibrations there's a fork beneath you.... you'd better spend the saved 50 bucks on a nice stem or fund for a future fork upgrade.

The option is clear... Easton Monkey Lite Al....

I'm getting a Syncros Bulk 7075... 690mm wide, 20mm rise, but it's 287grs... 40 something. If you're not counting grams (and you shouldn't) there's a few bucks more to save.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. Bulk all the way! (best price if it comes from some barn  )


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Like I said im not looking at the carbon ones cause i wanna save some weight, thats not a problem for me, (i once climbed nearby hill named el cerro grande which is about a thousand meters higher than our town on a 20 something kilo 1,300 peso Elektra bike ) 
so weight is not an issue, the thing is that once someone told me on a thread I started in the all mountain forum that carbon seems to absorb the high frequency vibrations that the forks cant, so i dont know but it kinda makes sense to me, its like if you hit the something with a piece of metal the metal will keep vibrating and u will feel it on your hand
Just a thought.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There is only one option really:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> There is only one option really:


Yeah, bro... I saw the ones on your bike and they're like the real deal....

Who cares if they're 75 sterling pounds (More than 1500 pesos)?

mtb71... yeah, carbon absorbs more vibrations than Aluminum... but I don't think it's worthy for the price difference.

Only bar that I've seen that takes a real beating is the Answer ProTaper... Tigerdog took a couple nice spills on his and the bars are still going. At any rate, is a good practice to replace them every three years or so.

Easton is a good brand, but again, in my personal opinion I'd save the 50 bucks of difference and get a nice stem to go... You can get a Thomson and adecent Al bar for 140 bucks or a carbon bar and a cheapo stem for the same price.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cheap then, my options are

FUNN
Answer
Easton
FSA


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> Easton is a good brand, but again, in my personal opinion I'd save the 50 bucks of difference and get a nice stem to go... You can get a Thomson and adecent Al bar for 140 bucks or a carbon bar and a cheapo stem for the same price.


I already have a thompson x4 stem and a zocchi all mountain 1 to go with it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I already have a thompson x4 stem and a zocchi all mountain 1 to go with it.


In that case, dump the Thomson and get something better...  

Nah, I like Aluminum bars. That's it. The Zoke can handle the "high frequency stuff" when tuned properly.

If you WANT carbon, then I'd look into the Answer Pro-Taper. As I mentioned, Tigerdog wasn't being nice on his bars and they held up great.

And again... Carbon is for sissies...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> In that case, dump the Thomson and get something better...
> 
> Nah, I like Aluminum bars. That's it. The Zoke can handle the "high frequency stuff" when tuned properly.


You know long time ago i quit learning to play the guitar, You wanna know why cause I couldnt get to tune it, now You are telling me that I need to learn to tune some freaking bike handlebarsssssssssss :madmax: :madman: thats it im done with this mtbiking stuff


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> If you WANT carbon, then I'd look into the Answer Pro-Taper. As I mentioned, Tigerdog wasn't being nice on his bars and they held up great.


I thought you meant the alu protaper...

I had a carbon one delaminate (just the clearcoat), but those bubbles looked awful and not confidence inspiring... a buddy of mine still runs the bars though (by his own choice)...so they don't break (or haven't at least)...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I thought you meant the alu protaper...
> 
> I had a carbon one delaminate (just the clearcoat), but those bubbles looked awful and not confidence inspiring... a buddy of mine still runs the bars though (by his own choice)...so they don't break (or haven't at least)...


This one ....

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HB707A16-Answer+Protaper+Carbon+Riser+Bar.aspx

Tiger's one didn't delaminate or anything... but at any rate, that confirms my reluctance to run carbon bars. They can be hit or miss, you need to be careful with clamps, grips, stem, etc.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> This one ....
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HB707A16-Answer+Protaper+Carbon+Riser+Bar.aspx
> 
> Tiger's one didn't delaminate or anything... but at any rate, that confirms my reluctance to run carbon bars. They can be hit or miss, you need to be careful with clamps, grips, stem, etc.


yes sir... protaper OS Carbon....the bars still work... I personally didn't trusted them anymore though


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> You know long time ago i quit learning to play the guitar, You wanna know why cause I couldnt get to tune it, now You are telling me that I need to learn to tune some freaking bike handlebarsssssssssss :madmax: :madman: thats it im done with this mtbiking stuff


uh... I said you need to tune your FORK, not hbars... But I wasa pretty good at tuning my guitars. Both, for intonation and pitch.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you want carbon then there are only 3 options (in order of reliability and strength)

1) Syntace
2) Raceface
3) Easton


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> uh... I said you need to tune your FORK, not hbars... But I wasa pretty good at tuning my guitars. Both, for intonation and pitch.


uh ok thats better


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If you want carbon then there are only 3 options (in order of reliability and strength)
> 
> 1) Syntace
> 2) Raceface
> 3) Easton


Measured by one of those German mags tests???


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

i got some easton ea 50 oversize hb that I can sell you for 200 pesos


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> i got some easton ea 50 oversize hb that I can sell you for 200 pesos


That sounds like a real good deal but how beat up are they really :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Measured by one of those German mags tests???


Measured by a *bunch* of mags (Dirt, Bike, Decline)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Measured by a *bunch* of mags (Dirt, Bike, Decline)


Dirt, Bike and Decline are not German... I want proof by one of those mad scientist German Tests... Cris, could you oblige?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Dirt, Bike and Decline are not German... I want proof by one of those mad scientist German Tests... Cris, could you oblige?


I never said they were German.

Actually I believe there was an article somewhere about the Syntace VR-3 testing on handlebars.... very interesting.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I never said they were German.
> 
> Actually I believe there was an article somewhere about the Syntace VR-3 testing on handlebars.... very interesting.


I was yanking your chain, Tacu...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I was yanking your chain, Tacu...


I know..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mountainking_71 said:


> You know long time ago i quit learning to play the guitar, You wanna know why cause I couldnt get to tune it, now You are telling me that I need to learn to tune some freaking bike handlebarsssssssssss :madmax: :madman: thats it im done with this mtbiking stuff


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe in the near future we can buy a Fender Stratocaster alloy bar or a Gibson Les Paul al bar with excellent feedback , both bars are compatible with the Marshall stem , Fender Twin stem , Mesa Boggie stem , or the complete new Vox stem (Made in England )

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> You know long time ago i quit learning to play the guitar, You wanna know why cause I couldnt get to tune it, now You are telling me that I need to learn to tune some freaking bike handlebarsssssssssss :madmax: :madman: thats it im done with this mtbiking stuff


Gibson makes a self-tuning guitar if that helps....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Gibson makes a self-tuning guitar....


... which sucks...  

Nothing like an Ibanez... with DiMarzio pick-ups, plugged into a Mesa Boogie Triple-Recto amp... :thumbsup:

I like the fast neck of the Yamahas. I "grew" playing one and it fits my (crappy) style just fine.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> ... which sucks...
> 
> Nothing like an Ibanez... with DiMarzio pick-ups, plugged into a Mesa Boogie Triple-Recto amp... :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the fast neck of the Yamahas. I "grew" playing one and it fits my (crappy) style just fine.


Poseur alert :yawn: :yawn: :rockon: :drumroll:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Poseur alert :yawn: :yawn: :rockon: :drumroll:


I think I'm more of a poseur on the bike...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

i kinda get the feeling that someone around here is trying to SHOW OFF


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Dirt, Bike and Decline are not German... I want proof by one of those mad scientist German Tests... Cris, could you oblige?


here's one of the articles, English translation courtesy of Syntace (when you scroll you can see the German text  )

http://www.syntace.com/download/pdf/engl/Bike_12_06_Steuerparadies_engl_LQ.pdf


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> i kinda get the feeling that someone around here is trying to SHOW OFF


you think?  :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> here's one of the articles, English translation courtesy of Syntace (when you scroll you can see the German text  )
> 
> http://www.syntace.com/download/pdf/engl/Bike_12_06_Steuerparadies_engl_LQ.pdf


Thanks, Cris!!

I knew there was one floating around.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> i kinda get the feeling that someone around here is trying to SHOW OFF


To be a poseur or show off, I'd have to at least have the gear.... Which I don't and I've not played a guitar for like 5yrs. I still love them, but you can't finance two hobbies like biking and playing with my job. I had to choose one...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, Cris!!
> 
> I knew there was one floating around.


Sure thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah I know

I was Just kidding.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> yeah I know
> 
> I was Just kidding.


Nevermind, bro!!

PM replied!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool Ride On :d


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

CF handlebars will help with high frecuency vibrations, but also gloves with gel pads... If you:
a) have a torque wrench and/or use it correctly to install them
b) are willing to change them periodically (for me 1.5 years)
c) you like them and fit
d) ...and you're not crashing a lot!
go for them, I currently use a race face next with no problems, it is more rigid than the other aluminium bars I've used if you mind about that.
If you are using gripshifts don't go for the Syntace ones as they are not compatible with them (nor Campy). 
HTH

El Rivas


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

arivas said:


> CF handlebars will help with high frecuency vibrations, but also gloves with gel pads... If you:
> a) have a torque wrench and/or use it correctly to install them
> b) are willing to change them periodically (for me 1.5 years)
> c) you like them and fit
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advice I´m still making up my mind wether I should go for aluminum or carbon I´m not that much of a parts caring person but i dont really crash a lot .

thanx


----------

